# Pourrait laisser songeur



## Voce

Salve a tutti!

Sono alle prese con la traduzione di una lunga recensione del film "La La Land".

Dopo aver esposto a grandissime linee il soggetto del film, l'autore della recensione (molto positiva) inizia il paragrafo in cui esporrà i vari pregi della pellicola nel seguente modo:

"Quatre saisons pour raconter une histoire d’amour entre deux artistes… un pitch qui *pourrait laisser songeur*. Et pourtant ! C’est bien le prétexte à une magnifique histoire mise en image, en mouvement et en musique par Damien Chazelle".

Ho cercato di trovare una resa appropriata dell'espressione "*pourrait laisser songeur"* e dopo aver provato e scartato varie interpretazioni del termine ho optato per "interdetto", ma non sono ancora sicuro di questa scelta:

"Quattro stagioni per raccontare una storia d'amore tra due artisti... *Un'idea che potrebbe lasciare interdetti*. Eppure... È questo il pretesto per una magnifica storia trasposta in immagini, in movimento e in musica da Damien Chazelle".

Ovviamente ho usato "interdetto" nel senso di "sconcertato", ma continuo a chiedermi se non avessi dovuto optare piuttosto per qualcosa che giri intorno a "riflettere", "rimuginare" ecc. 

Di ogni suggerimento farò tesoro. Grazie


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve Voce,


Voce said:


> ma continuo a chiedermi se non avessi dovuto optare piuttosto per qualcosa che giri intorno a "riflettere", "rimuginare" ecc.


Sono d'accordo con te. Quando ho letto "pourrait laisser songeur", la prima parole che mi è venuta in mente era "pensoso" o "pensieroso" : _Un'idea che potrebbe lasciare pensieroso_.
Tuttavia, siccome sono francese, forse sono influenzata dalla parola francese "interdit/e" che suggerisce che la persona è "colpita", "interrotta" mentre "laisser songeur" suggerisce invece che l'idea suscita un pensiero, una riflessione che dura per un tempo illimitato. Forse ci sono altre parole più fedele.
Sono curiosa di conoscere il tuo scelto finale.
Saluti


----------



## Necsus

Potrebbe lasciare _perplessi_?


----------



## Elmoro

Sono con Necsus. Il fatto che ci sia dopo _et pourtant_ mi spinge a dare ragione alla tua traduzione, Voce. Ma userei perplesso. Interdetto mi sembra troppo forte...


----------



## Elmoro

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Sono curiosa di conoscere *il tuo scelto* finale.


La tua scelta. D'ailleurs nous, les italiens, on a l'instinct de dire *ta* choix...


----------



## Voce

Grazie a tutti!

LesCopainsd'abord: alla fine ho optato per _perplessi_, come suggerito da Necsus.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Voce said:


> Grazie a tutti!
> 
> LesCopainsd'abord: alla fine ho optato per _perplessi_, come suggerito da Necsus.



Grazie, è molto interessante seguire queste ricerche. Perplessi mi sembra ottimo.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Elmoro said:


> La tua scelta. D'ailleurs nous, les italiens, on a l'instinct de dire *ta* choix...


Mille grazie, Elmoro ! Ahime, il genere è un problema senza fine !


----------

